# Need help! Getting screwed by sales reps!



## Hinal (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey there! So I started up a graphic tee company, and hired sales reps in the LA newmart (I am wondering if it is ok to post their names here so no one gets in the same situation!!!). So we have done 3 market weeks with them, and Project, paying them a total estimate of about $6,000, and they have gotten me orders of about $600 (in sales, no profit!!). Now I signed a 6 month contract with them, and there is still one more market week, but we have not signed up for it for obvious reasons, and now they want to sue, and I know they will take away all my samples (which was ridiculously expensive). ANY ADVICE??? I am in dire need for any help, thanks!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I am sorry to hear of your troubles. I do not do what you do, but it sounds like some math might help. 

How much will the last week cost? How much did the samples cost?

If you finish the last week with them, will you be able to keep the samples?

Which is cheaper? Is it cheaper not take the last week and get your samples redone with the savings?

What can they sue for? One weeks charges? Will it be worth their legal fees to do so?

Can you elaborate a bit more on what situations you are facing? Maybe just sounding it out in the post will help you lay it down on paper and you will find your answer when you are done.

I wish you the best. I hope you have better luck in the future.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Hinal said:


> Hey there! So I started up a graphic tee company, and hired sales reps in the LA newmart (I am wondering if it is ok to post their names here so no one gets in the same situation!!!). So we have done 3 market weeks with them, and Project, paying them a total estimate of about $6,000, and they have gotten me orders of about $600 (in sales, no profit!!). Now I signed a 6 month contract with them, and there is still one more market week, but we have not signed up for it for obvious reasons, and now they want to sue, and I know they will take away all my samples (which was ridiculously expensive). ANY ADVICE??? I am in dire need for any help, thanks!


So, not knowing anything about this company, let me see if I understand. They gave you some sort of package deal worth (according to them) $6,000. And I'm sure that they told you that you would get several thousand more in orders, which you have not. Now you don't want to pay the rest of the contract, because they haven't come through with their promises and they're threatening to sue you for the balance of what you say they owe? Did they write in an estimate of how much business they were going to get you?


----------

